# Biete Gamer PC  GTX 970 Intel i7 16GB Arbeitsspeicher  Win 10 uvm mit ALLEM dazu, 24 Zoll Monitor, Soundsystem, Tastatur, Maus, Komplett



## Canny (27. Januar 2017)

*Neues Angebot zu meiner kompletten Zockeranlage mit allem dazu was man braucht und noch mehr (Ebay Kleinanzeigen)*

 Hallo nochmal an alle.

Mein Angebot zu meiner kompletten Zockeranlage habe ich überarbeitet. Da ich demnächst umziehe und darüber hinaus eh keine große Zeit zum zocken mehr habe, möchte ich gern zeitnah alles oder wenigstens einen Teil an jemanden übergeben. 

Dabei sind:
- ein HD Acer 24 Zoll Bildschirm mit einer spitzen Auflösung von 1920x1200 Px.
- Der Gamer PC (ca. 1 Jahr alt, Neuwertig) mit Originalverpackung (Siehe Foto).
- Eine beleuchtete Call of Duty Tastatur
- Ein externer High Speed W-Lan Port
- Ein 2.1 Sound System von Trust
- Alle notwendigen Kabel die man braucht
- weiterhin dazu eine schützende Steckerleiste von APC (Überspannungsschutz) mit Notfallbaterie (bei Stromausfall läuft der PC weiter)(      Wert Ca. 80 Euro...auch kostenlos dazu)
-und wer Bedarf hat den kompletten Schreibtisch mit dem PC Stuhl KOSTENLOS dazu (das jedoch nur Abholung) in 38678.

*Ausführliche Beschreibung und Angebot auf Ebay-Kleinanzeigen unter dem Titel:
*"Gamer PC GTX 970 + 24 Monitor + Audio+ Schreibtisch, Stuhl +APC"


VieleGrüße


----------



## Canny (9. Februar 2017)

Wer interesse hat , bei ebay-kleinanzeigen melden


----------



## eXitus64 (10. Februar 2017)

1 Jahr alt und neuwertig widersprechen sich etwas^^


----------

